# Gordon's post prohibition bottle



## dibdib (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello, I'm a little stuck on this bottle and would appreciate any help regarding it's history. I believe it's a whiskey bottle, but not 100% about that. There is a beautiful wolf's face ebmossed on it's base, with the following sequence of letters/numbers: 57 (I) 60 , PHI-D-2 , 13 (the I is in a circle).


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 22, 2012)

I believe that is a gordons dry gin bottle, circa 1907-15


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Feb 23, 2012)

Bottles were marked with 'FEDERAL LAW FORBIDS SALE OR REUSE OF THIS BOTTLE' from 1933-65? Correct me if I am wrong. It is indeed a whisky flask.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Ryan,

 You're right about "Federal Law..." It's a Gin bottle.


----------



## dibdib (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. 

 Surf- that pic is great! Do you know who has rights to that photo? I'm working on a section of a visitor center that will highlight the history of the area, and it would be great to be able to display a copy next to the bottle to help people connect to that era


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Katy,

 I don't know who owns the rights, though bet that it's one or more of These Guys. Possibly Gordon's themselves, I think the Poster Guys just grabbed it.


----------

